# Cost of wills



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

I know this is going to vary a bit, possibly a lot, but on average, how much is the simlple "mirror will" going to cost a couple?
My solicitor has just quoted 175 euros each, plus 20 euros translation services,
Thought it was a bit steep!


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

I read somewhere that next year a new EU law will come into effect in Spain, which may require you to re-write your will. I don't know the details, but it might be worth holding off a bit.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

Chopera said:


> I read somewhere that next year a new EU law will come into effect in Spain, which may require you to re-write your will. I don't know the details, but it might be worth holding off a bit.


That is exactly why I have to have our wills rewritten, as the European directive of 2012, states that assets will be be disposed of according to to the law of the country the person is residing in at the time of death, unless there is a specific clause stating that the person wants his/ her assets disposed of according to the laws of their Nationality. I did ask my solicitor about it at the time, 2012, but she said don't rush into it.
As the law comes into force August 17 th 2015, I have to do something about it.
If not, people who have left everything to their spouse will find that their assets will be dealt with as per Spanish law, not what they want at all!
Our wills of 2001 do not have this specific clause, as many won't, and it is not permitted to make amendments to the existing one, as is done in UK.
The UK has not signed up to this directive, so doesn't affect wills made to cover assets there, but, if they do,then no doubt amendments will have to be made.


----------



## stevelin (Apr 25, 2009)

Go straight to the notary they will do a english/spanish will for around 50 e


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

stevelin said:


> Go straight to the notary they will do a english/spanish will for around 50 e


I know they do this, but I don't think my Spanish is good enough to explain exactly what I want, and ensure it is done properly.
If they do computer translations fro Spanish to English then they are usually unsatisfactory, and often gobbledygook!


----------



## stevelin (Apr 25, 2009)

Depends I suppose where you are. Were on CDS when we went they gave us a proforma to complete. It then took about a week for them to draw up the will Spanish on one side English on the other. You can then take it away of just read the english side and if happy sign it there and then They then sent a copy of for registration in Madrid and give you a copy


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

extranjero said:


> I know they do this, but I don't think my Spanish is good enough to explain exactly what I want, and ensure it is done properly.
> If they do computer translations fro Spanish to English then they are usually unsatisfactory, and often gobbledygook!


a 20€ translation fee seems ridiculously cheap to me

speaking as a translator


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> a 20€ translation fee seems ridiculously cheap to me
> 
> speaking as a translator


Yes, I 'm not complaining about that bit.
I don 't know if they do the same as stevelin, with the proforma, which seems a good idea, or whether I would have to take a translator with me


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

you're in Mazarron. I used Jackie Galvez some years back for my wife & I.
150€ for both seems to ring a bell.


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

Just reiterating some of the advice posted.

You do not need a lawyer to make a Will, unless your affairs are very complicated, as Wills can only be signed before a Notary. The notary's office will draw up the document. Most Wills anywhere are simple and follow a standardised pattern. If you have a lawyer you pay twice. 

In order for the notary to notarise the Will he/she will need a translator as you must understand what you are signing. I too am in a tourist area so all notaries have people in their office who speak English. I have been the interpreter for my son and daughter-in-law a couple of times when they had to go to the notary, buy a property, make a Will etc.

I believe when I made my first Will in Spain in 1983 it contained a line to say that it was being made according to the law of UK.  So check your existing Will before you make a new one. As posted, there is a new law that, unless otherwise stated, it will be executed under Spanish law. That would mean you cannot freely choose what you do, i.e. leave it all the cats home, mistress, or even your spouse, etc !

I made a Will a couple of months ago, I was talking to the lady who drew it up, in English. She printed off the Will and a copy in English, for me to check before I went before the Notary. As she passed where I was sitting she noticed I was reading the Spanish copy and realised I speak Spain. She thus said she would not ‘make’ an English copy for me and so the charge would be less. I had noticed that the English translation was not a ‘perfect copy’ of the Spanish, which of course is the document one signs. The fee was 50 euros.

In Spain one get s ‘Nota Simple’ of the Will, not the original. It is registered centrally (I think in Madrid) by the notary, so when one dies the last Will can be easily traced back to Notary before who it was signed, unlike in the UK where one might need to go and hunt through personal papers etc. hoping to find what the LAST Will.

The other thing which you should do, when you make the Will in Spain is ensure that it states it is only in relation to your Spanish assets. Otherwise, your ‘LAST Will and Testament’ in the UK would not be your LAST Will and thus might be rendered invalid.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

larryzx said:


> Just reiterating some of the advice posted.
> 
> You do not need a lawyer to make a Will, unless your affairs are very complicated, as Wills can only be signed before a Notary. The notary's office will draw up the document. Most Wills anywhere are simple and follow a standardised pattern. If you have a lawyer you pay twice.
> 
> ...


Also any will in UK should not state "This will makes all other wills invalid" or similar.


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

baldilocks said:


> Also any will in UK should not state "This will makes all other wills invalid" or similar.


*If one were making a Will in UK, after one in Spain, then as Baldilocks says, they would need to amend the line: I HEREBY revoke all Wills made by me at any time heretofore. *

This is the wording for a UK DIY Will:-



_This is the last Will and Testament

of me: ……………………………………………………………………………………………….

Of ……………………………………………………………………………………………………

Made this ……………….. day of ………………………….. in the year of our Lord Two Thousand and 

I HEREBY revoke all Wills made by me at any time heretofore. 

I appoint …….………………………………………………… of …………………………......
……………………………………………………………………………………………………….
to be my Executor/s, and direct that all my Debts and Funeral Expen¬ses shall be paid as soon as conveni¬ently may be after my decease.

I GIVE AND BEQUEST. ……………………………………………………………………………
…………………………………………………………………………………………………………
…………………………………………………………………………………………………………
…………………………………………………………………………………………………………
………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………
.............................


Signed by the TESTATOR in the presence
of us, present at the time, who at her
request, and in his presence, and in the
presence of each other, have subscribed
our names as witness.
¬ ………………………………… 

Occupation. …………………………………..


of …………………………………………………………….
…………………………………………………………….
…………………………………………………………….


And ……………………………………

Occupation. …………………………………………………………… 

 of …………………………………………………………..
…………………………………………………………..
…………………………………………………………..

_


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

larryzx said:


> This is the wording for a UK DIY Will:-
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Which is, of course, USELESS as it invalidates the Spanish will!


It clearly states that it revokes ALL other wills - perhaps NOT what you want.


It SHOULD state the existence of a Spanish will and that both should be read together to cover all ones assets.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

I am tempted to go straight to the notary with a translator,, as I have just received a quote for 395 euros for two people!


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

snikpoh said:


> Which is, of course, USELESS as it invalidates the Spanish will!
> 
> 
> It clearly states that it revokes ALL other wills - perhaps NOT what you want.
> ...


I am sure that in most case the Spanish Will, will be made after a UK one exists. But on prompting by Baldilock I have amended my post.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

It seems fraught with potential problems.
I bet a lot of wills , if examined, are not stating what the person intended!


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

Larryzx- did you get my reply to the PM, just so I avoid sending it several times over!


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

extranjero said:


> Larryzx- did you get my reply to the PM, just so I avoid sending it several times over!


Yes, I have replied


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

larryzx said:


> I believe when I made my first Will in Spain in 1983 it contained a line to say that it was being made according to the law of UK.  So check your existing Will before you make a new one. As posted, there is a new law that, unless otherwise stated, it will be executed under Spanish law. That would mean you cannot freely choose what you do, i.e. leave it all the cats home, mistress, or even your spouse, etc !


Thank you very much for that point, Larry. My Spanish will, made in 2003, does include a clause to say that it is made in accordance with the testamentary laws of my own country.

A few weeks ago I was basically accused of lying on another forum when I said this was the case, as certain people were saying that could not be so as the EU requirement for such wording was only due to come into effect next year. 

I do, in fact, need to make a new will some time soon as my OH and I got married earlier this year and although my estate was left to him in my existing will, getting married renders it invalid so I need a new one. Otherwise, I am confident that the existing wording would have been satisfactory.

We have each made new UK wills following our marriage, did it myself by copying the wording of our original wills (which make it plain they cover UK assets only) and getting them witnessed by two friends who are not beneficiaries.


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

Lynn R said:


> T
> I got married earlier this year and although my estate was left to him in my existing Will, getting married renders it invalid so I need a new one.
> .


I had not realised that but then I suppose if one said, 'I leave half my assets to my wife, Jane SMITH, ' then got divorced, then she would not be your wife. However, if I said, 'I leave 50% to Jane Smith' and then got married to her, it would seem that would have no effect, as she would still be the person to whom I left the 50% 

Since I first started studying criminal law in 1961, and have always found 'the law' interesting.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

larryzx said:


> I had not realised that but then I suppose if one said, 'I leave half my assets to my wife, Jane SMITH, ' then got divorced, then she would not be your wife. However, if I said, 'I leave 50% to Jane Smith' and then got married to her, it would seem that would have no effect, as she would still be the person to whom I left the 50%
> 
> Since I first started studying criminal law in 1961, and have always found 'the law' interesting.


According to everything I've read on the subject (see example below) an existing will is automatically revoked in the event of the testator\testatrix marrying.


Changing a Will - When does a Will need to be changed and how can a Will be changed?


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

larryzx said:


> Yes, I have replied


For some reason I never received your second PM.
Please would you send it again
Thanks


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Lynn R said:


> According to everything I've read on the subject (see example below) an existing will is automatically revoked in the event of the testator\testatrix marrying.
> 
> 
> Changing a Will - When does a Will need to be changed and how can a Will be changed?


That has always been the law in UK, but I don't know about Spain for a will made under UK law. Spain does not (as far as I know) allow for codicils.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

baldilocks said:


> That has always been the law in UK, but I don't know about Spain for a will made under UK law. Spain does not (as far as I know) allow for codicils.


My Spanish lawyer who drew up my original Spanish will explained that I would need to make a new one should we decide to get married in the future (which we have now done) and the Registrar in Gibraltar who married us also explained in the pre-amble to the marriage ceremony that our previous wills (both UK and Spanish) would be revoked upon marriage. A complete new will is required, not simply a codicil.


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

baldilocks said:


> That has always been the law in UK, but I don't know about Spain for a will made under UK law. Spain does not (as far as I know) allow for codicils.


The Will in Spain is made according to Spanish law, which permits it to be executable according to UK law. 

Good luck Lynn, I am sure the advise you received is correct.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

larryzx said:


> I am sure that in most case the Spanish Will, will be made after a UK one exists. But on prompting by Baldilock I have amended my post.


Yes I was once advised by a lawyer that in general you should do your UK will first, covering any assets in the UK, and then do the Spanish will later on, mentioning in the Spanish will that the UK will still applies to UK assets and that the Spanish will is only for assets held in Spain.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

I have just got around to doing my new Spanish will after having got married last year. Had it done by a local notary, in Spanish only, and the cost was €38. An awful lot less than the first one which was done by the lawyer who handled the purchase of my Spanish house - can't remember exactly how much I paid but I know it was well over €100 and that was in 2003.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Lynn R said:


> I have just got around to doing my new Spanish will after having got married last year. Had it done by a local notary, in Spanish only, and the cost was €38. An awful lot less than the first one which was done by the lawyer who handled the purchase of my Spanish house - can't remember exactly how much I paid but I know it was well over €100 and that was in 2003.


Hope you gave due regard to the law of Succession EU 650/2012 which comes into force on 17th August.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

baldilocks said:


> Hope you gave due regard to the law of Succession EU 650/2012 which comes into force on 17th August.


Oh no, I expressly told them to leave that provision out, and also the bit about this will relating only to my assets in Spain. Doh! Of course I made sure both those things were included.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

My solicitor said it would be ridiculous if lots of had to make new wills because of the new law, and said it really only related to cases where no will had been made,
But I think I would rather be on the safe side.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

extranjero said:


> My solicitor said it would be ridiculous if lots of had to make new wills because of the new law, and said it really only related to cases where no will had been made,
> But I think I would rather be on the safe side.


I think your solicitor was right, plus it could be important if an existing Spanish will does not have a clause which says that the disposition of your assets was made according to your personal law (which my old one did have, and as Larryzx said earlier in this thread his did too).

I wouldn't have bothered with a new one if the old one hadn't been rendered invalid by reason of my having got married since making it, but the wording of the new will is a bit more explicit in that regard and as well as referring to my personal law it also states that the succession provisions are made in relation to the law of my country of nationality, the United Kingdom, and not that of Spain.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

It is OK if your existing will (made under Article 9(8)) of the Spanish Civil Code clearly states that the succession law of your country of nationality applies otherwise the good for nothing offspring whom you would wish to disinherit, gets his fair (under Spanish law) share.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

baldilocks said:


> It is OK if your existing will (made under Article 9(8)) of the Spanish Civil Code clearly states that the succession law of your country of nationality applies otherwise the good for nothing offspring whom you would wish to disinherit, gets his fair (under Spanish law) share.


I don't have any offspring (good for nothing or otherwise) which is another reason why I wasn't unduly worried by all this hooha about supposedly needing new wills.

If I shoud outlive my OH, I hope I don't become like my former mother-in-law and start constantly threatening my nephews that I will cut them out of my will if they don't do what I want. I told her once she could leave her money to the cats' home as far as I was concerned, which didn't go down awfully well.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

What changes are being made in August?


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

Lynn R said:


> I think your solicitor was right, plus it could be important if an existing Spanish will does not have a clause which says that the disposition of your assets was made according to your personal law (which my old one did have, and as Larryzx said earlier in this thread his did too).
> 
> I wouldn't have bothered with a new one if the old one hadn't been rendered invalid by reason of my having got married since making it, but the wording of the new will is a bit more explicit in that regard and as well as referring to my personal law it also states that the succession provisions are made in relation to the law of my country of nationality, the United Kingdom, and not that of Spain.


I took it to mean, from what she said, that even if a will was made years ago without this clause, there would be no need to do a new one, as it only applied to those who died intestate.
This goes against all The information given out
in the last few months.
How is the actual clause about your nationality applying to your assets, worded in Spanish?
pesky Wesky I am amazed you do not seem to know about the new law this August .
Just Google New European succession law


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

extranjero said:


> pesky Wesky I am amazed you do not seem to know about the new law this August .
> Just Google New European succession law


Why?!
I don't think it will affect me, and I'm not up on the world of wills.
My will, when I get round to making one will be a Spanish one.

The only doubt I have is if my parents will leave me anything, which I very much doubt.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I Googled it and this is what I got
Successions and wills - Justice


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I Googled it and this is what I got
> Successions and wills - Justice


Exactly. 

In there it states that we now have a choice - 

"citizens are able to choose whether the law applicable to their succession should be that of their habitual residence or that of their nationality".

To do this, one must have the appropriate phrase in ones will.



If, however, one is happy to abide by the laws (rules) of Spain and leave wealth to children , spouse etc. then one does not need this clause. I have chosen to leave it out of my will.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

extranjero said:


> How is the actual clause about your nationality applying to your assets, worded in Spanish?


It says
"La testadora manifiesta que esta disposicion que ahora atorga, es posible con arreglo a su Ley personal, y que deja a salvo cualquier testamento o disposicion de ultima voluntad que pudiera tener otorgada en Reino Unido o en otro pais distinto de España, con anterioridad a este acto o que otorgue en lo sucesivo. Manifieste su voluntad de que su sucesion por causa de muerte se rija por su la ley de su nacionalidad."


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Lynn R said:


> It says
> "La testadora manifiesta que esta disposicion que ahora atorga, es posible con arreglo a su Ley personal, y que deja a salvo cualquier testamento o disposicion de ultima voluntad que pudiera tener otorgada en Reino Unido o en otro pais distinto de España, con anterioridad a este acto o que otorgue en lo sucesivo. Manifieste su voluntad de que su sucesion por causa de muerte se rija por su la ley de su nacionalidad."


Actually, you already have this right under Article 9(8) of the Spanish Civil Code and if your existing Spanish will states that you wish to have your assets to be disposed of under the law of your nationality then you are covered, however, if this is not stated, then you need to make a new will under EU Succession Regulations 650/1212. That is assuming you want the disposition of your assets to be as you wish rather than as Spanish law states.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

baldilocks said:


> Actually, you already have this right under Article 9(8) of the Spanish Civil Code and if your existing Spanish will states that you wish to have your assets to be disposed of under the law of your nationality then you are covered, however, if this is not stated, then you need to make a new will under EU Succession Regulations 650/1212. That is assuming you want the disposition of your assets to be as you wish rather than as Spanish law states.


I think you've misinterpreted the situation. This quote is from the new will I signed yesterday. The wording in this one is somewhat more explicit than the original, which only referrred to my personal law.

I only made the new one because I'd got married since making the original, which renders the original will invalid. Otherwise I don't think I'd have bothered as I believe the original reference to the personal law would be good enough.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm sick to death of thinking about my death, so have decided to take an extended break from the subject. So I haven't made arrangements with a funeral home, but have made arrangements with my Canadian Bestie to pay for my cremation if my time comes before I can arrange this. I also haven't written up a Spanish will. But the only thing of great value that I leave behind is my annuity. Does anyone have any experience with annuities? In Canada, it's not a part of the will (although I do have a Canadian will). Upon death, the benefactor I assigned (Canadian Bestie) gets the annuity, but it's not a part of my will. If I know this annuity benefactor holds in Spain without a will, I can rest easy now and just focus on enjoying my new life in Spain.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

AllHeart said:


> I'm sick to death of thinking about my death, so have decided to take an extended break from the subject. So I haven't made arrangements with a funeral home, but have made arrangements with my Canadian Bestie to pay for my cremation if my time comes before I can arrange this. I also haven't written up a Spanish will. But the only thing of great value that I leave behind is my annuity. Does anyone have any experience with annuities? In Canada, it's not a part of the will (although I do have a Canadian will). Upon death, the benefactor I assigned (Canadian Bestie) gets the annuity, but it's not a part of my will. If I know this annuity benefactor holds in Spain without a will, I can rest easy now and just focus on enjoying my new life in Spain.


I think it should be fine as assets held outside Spain (like your Canadian annuity) should be covered by a separate non-Spanish will. I have one made in the UK which covers all my assets outside Spain. Assets held outside Spain which are bequeathed to people who are not resident in Spain aren't subject to Spanish inheritance tax, either.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Lynn R said:


> I think it should be fine as assets held outside Spain (like your Canadian annuity) should be covered by a separate non-Spanish will. I have one made in the UK which covers all my assets outside Spain. Assets held outside Spain which are bequeathed to people who are not resident in Spain aren't subject to Spanish inheritance tax, either.


Thank you for your reply, Lynn. Yes, it is a Canadian asset and held in Canada through an insurance company. But my annuity is considered income in Spain when I'm a tax resident here in Spain. (I get a monthly income from this annuity here.) 

So what you guys are talking about here re this Spanish law about dying in Spain and my assets falling under Spanish law does not include Canadian assets? I hope the answer is yes. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

Thank you Lynn.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

AllHeart said:


> Thank you for your reply, Lynn. Yes, it is a Canadian asset and held in Canada through an insurance company. But my annuity is considered income in Spain when I'm a tax resident here in Spain. (I get a monthly income from this annuity here.)
> 
> So what you guys are talking about here re this Spanish law about dying in Spain and my assets falling under Spanish law does not include Canadian assets? I hope the answer is yes. :fingerscrossed:


I know the income is paid to you in Spain, but the funds from which the annuity is paid are Canadian and therefore classed as a Canadian asset - I think. If anybody thinks differently, please speak up!


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

What I'm trying to say is that because it's an income here in Spain, perhaps it's considered a Spanish asset? 

Also, do I need a Spanish will to say that I have a Canadian will, in order to make my Canadian will valid in Spain - as it seems people are saying in this thread?


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

snikpoh said:


> Exactly.
> 
> In there it states that we now have a choice -
> 
> ...


If you want to leave it to your spouse then you DO need the clause in your will.
Even if you have no children, it won't automatically go to your wife, without the clause. I really resent having to make a new will, when the content of my will hasn't changed, but have no choice, if I want peace of mind.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

baldilocks said:


> Actually, you already have this right under Article 9(8) of the Spanish Civil Code and if your existing Spanish will states that you wish to have your assets to be disposed of under the law of your nationality then you are covered, however, if this is not stated, then you need to make a new will under EU Succession Regulations 650/1212. That is assuming you want the disposition of your assets to be as you wish rather than as Spanish law states.


That's what this thread is all about. No one would be making a new will if they had an existing will with the clause already present!
Peskywesky-even if you do not have children there is no guarantee your assets will go to whom you wish, if the clause is not there, and if you want it to go to your spouse then you do have to make a new will.
I resent having to pay out for a new will, when the content hasn't changed, but to have peace of mind, I have no choice.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

AllHeart said:


> What I'm trying to say is that because it's an income here in Spain, perhaps it's considered a Spanish asset?
> 
> Also, do I need a Spanish will to say that I have a Canadian will, in order to make my Canadian will valid in Spain - as it seems people are saying in this thread?


I'll have one last go at making myself clear, and after that I give up!

The pension fund or whatever it is which your annuity comes from is in Canada, therefore it is a Canadian asset not a Spanish one. Once the money is paid to you each month, whatever is held in your bank account here in Spain is a Spanish asset not a Canadian one.

You only need a Spanish will to cover what assets you have in Spain - in your case, probably just the contents of your bank account and the personal effects you have here, as you rent your apartment I believe.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Lynn R said:


> I'll have one last go at making myself clear, and after that I give up!
> 
> The pension fund or whatever it is which your annuity comes from is in Canada, therefore it is a Canadian asset not a Spanish one. Once the money is paid to you each month, whatever is held in your bank account here in Spain is a Spanish asset not a Canadian one.
> 
> You only need a Spanish will to cover what assets you have in Spain - in your case, probably just the contents of your bank account and the personal effects you have here, as you rent your apartment I believe.


Sorry if I'm being thick on this subject. Yes, that makes total sense now. Thank you! And, yes, you're right about my Spanish assets. There's not much here, so that's why I'm thinking on not even bothering with a will in Spain - as long as my annuity goes to the right person. Now I can breathe a sigh of relief and get on with other pressing matters, i.e. change thinking and feeling to other topics. First stop: The Picasso Museum.


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

AllHeart said:


> I'm sick to death of thinking about my death, so have decided to take an extended break from the subject. So I haven't made arrangements with a funeral home, but have made arrangements with my Canadian Bestie to pay for my cremation if my time comes before I can arrange this. I also haven't written up a Spanish will. But the only thing of great value that I leave behind is my annuity. Does anyone have any experience with annuities? In Canada, it's not a part of the will (although I do have a Canadian will). Upon death, the benefactor I assigned (Canadian Bestie) gets the annuity, but it's not a part of my will. If I know this annuity benefactor holds in Spain without a will, I can rest easy now and just focus on enjoying my new life in Spain.


You are aware that the norm here is death one day, funeral the next? Will your Bestie be aware of this and be able to deal with everything this intense 24 hours entails, from afar, in Spanish? 

On the very day that my husband died, I was expected to cough up a considerable amount of money. If I'd known then what I know now, I would have organised things better, but severe illness takes its toll on everyone.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

It is possible to delay the funeral until relatives can get to Spain
Funeral insurance or a prepaid plan is essential in Spain, as when a death occurs, there is so much to do .
Funeral directors often want payment in advance.
Funerals are different out here.
It will give peace of mind to have arrangements sorted in advance, as the bereaved hass more than enough to cope with.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Extranjero & Liz, thank you for your information. Yes, I have looked into funeral issues in Spain and learned a lot on the forum in this thread: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-living-spain/604497-funeral-costs-spain.html

The thing is, I've reached a breaking point on the subject of dying. I've put in all that I can to this point - setting up advance directives and palliative care, and setting up my apartment for when I am housebound. I can't stand even the thought of walking into a funeral home to set up the rest. Through my work in Canada, I have a death benefit from Canada Pension of $2,500 (around 1750 euros), which will be applied for by the executor of my Canadian will (Canadian Bestie). That won't cover all the costs, but he'll cover the rest. I've spoken with the Canadian Embassy here in Spain, and they've assured me that no one will do anything without money anyway. So that forces them to get the $ from Canadian Bestie, and he knows what I want them to do - cremation. 

Yes, it's better if I set it up properly myself. But the thing is, walking into a funeral home is too much for me right now. I think I would permanently snap if I did. Canadian Bestie has always had my back, and I know he will again if my time comes before I can make arrangements. I have already connected Spanish Bestie, Canadian Bestie, doctors and the Canadian Embassy here to make it as smooth as possible. It's not a perfect plan, but it's the best Plan B I can come up with.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

extranjero said:


> It is possible to delay the funeral until relatives can get to Spain
> Funeral insurance or a prepaid plan is essential in Spain, as when a death occurs, there is so much to do .
> Funeral directors often want payment in advance.
> Funerals are different out here.
> It will give peace of mind to have arrangements sorted in advance, as the bereaved hass more than enough to cope with.


Funeral insurance is not essential at all! Yes there is a lot to do, but it is doable and there are people at the hospital/consultorio/tanatorio who will help. Why shell out money regularly for something you might not need for years, and which would pay for the funeral five times over? Better to keep a savings account with the required amount.

The tanatorio here won't issue the death certificate until the bill has been paid, but they wouldn't hold up the cremation.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm surprised you think that
At a traumatic time, isn't it better to make a phone call , than worrying about understanding the language, sorting the funeral etc ? 
I doubt whether the hospital is going to help you wade through the procedure , documentation etc


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

extranjero said:


> I'm surprised you think that
> At a traumatic time, isn't it better to make a phone call , than worrying about understanding the language, sorting the funeral etc ?
> I doubt whether the hospital is going to help you wade through the procedure , documentation etc


Well if money is no object I suppose you might think it's worth it, but when my friend got a quote she worked out it would cost her over €20k if she lived to the national average age of 81, compared to €3k or so which is the actual cost. 

I've had two friends pass away suddenly in the last few years (no insurance) and the staff at the consultorio were incredibly helpful as were the neighbours. Also, although we didn''t need her in either case, there is a resident social worker at every consultorio who is there to help with the documentation.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

AllHeart said:


> Extranjero & Liz, thank you for your information. Yes, I have looked into funeral issues in Spain and learned a lot on the forum in this thread: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-living-spain/604497-funeral-costs-spain.html
> 
> The thing is, I've reached a breaking point on the subject of dying. I've put in all that I can to this point - setting up advance directives and palliative care, and setting up my apartment for when I am housebound. I can't stand even the thought of walking into a funeral home to set up the rest. Through my work in Canada, I have a death benefit from Canada Pension of $2,500 (around 1750 euros), which will be applied for by the executor of my Canadian will (Canadian Bestie). That won't cover all the costs, but he'll cover the rest. I've spoken with the Canadian Embassy here in Spain, and they've assured me that no one will do anything without money anyway. So that forces them to get the $ from Canadian Bestie, and he knows what I want them to do - cremation.
> 
> Yes, it's better if I set it up properly myself. But the thing is, walking into a funeral home is too much for me right now. I think I would permanently snap if I did. Canadian Bestie has always had my back, and I know he will again if my time comes before I can make arrangements. I have already connected Spanish Bestie, Canadian Bestie, doctors and the Canadian Embassy here to make it as smooth as possible. It's not a perfect plan, but it's the best Plan B I can come up with.


You don't have to. Ask an undertaker to call by to discuss what you want in advnace


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

extranjero said:


> I'm surprised you think that
> *At a traumatic time, isn't it better to make a phone call , than worrying about understanding the language, sorting the funeral etc ? *
> I doubt whether the hospital is going to help you wade through the procedure , documentation etc


kinda difficult if you are deceased!


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

Why on earth did you think I was talking as the deceased?
Strange!


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

baldilocks said:


> You don't have to. Ask an undertaker to call by to discuss what you want in advnace


But I don't want to talk about it to anyone, whether it be a hospital worker, social worker, undertaker or anyone else. Since I've come to Spain, everything has been so serious with setting up all my ID, healthcare and apartment, getting to find my way around the neighbourhood, learning a new currency, setting up my income through Canada Pension, setting up my bank account, applying for non-residency for taxes with Canada and Spain, getting my phones set up, and so on and so on....all in a different language in a new country. I'm absolutely maxed out and can barely breathe for the stress. I've put in a ton of hard work to now, and have to focus on my love for Spain - soaking in all that is precious Spain. Once I've refueled for a while, I can revisit the topic and set up my cremation and will properly. But I need a good long break now - a change of focus. That's my typical style - to work hard before playing. It's time to play.


----------

